# [eth0 au boot] empêcher le lancement automatique (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonjour à vous tous!

Depuis quelques semaines que j'ai installé Gentoo, j'ai peu à peu résolu tous mes problèmes avec votre aide, il ne me reste plus que des détails, dont celui-ci : puisque j'ai configuré ma connexion internet en wifi avec wpa_supplicantet que ça marche très bien, j'aimerais que eth0 ne se lance pas automatiquement au boot, car il est très long à se lancer pour rien vu qu'aucun câble n'y est relié. J'ai fait rc-upadate del net.eth0, mais au boot j'ai toujours "Starting eth0", pourtant rc-update confirme qu'il n'est plus lancé par défaut. Je suppose donc qu'il y a autre chose qui le lance automatiquement, mais je ne sais pas quoi et je ne sais pas où chercher. Je me tourne donc vers vous, en espérant que vous aurez une autre idée et que vous pourrez solutionner ce problème comme vous avez résolu mes autres soucis!

Merci d'avance, et merci encore à ceux qui m'ont aidé sur les autres problèmes.

Kevin57Last edited by Kevin57 on Wed Sep 16, 2009 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Essaie "netplug" ou "ifplugd", qui détecte si un câble est branché.

Ou change les options dans /etc/rc.conf

----------

## Kevin57

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Essaie "netplug" ou "ifplugd", qui détecte si un câble est branché.
> 
> Ou change les options dans /etc/rc.conf

 

Il est possible qu'il détecte un câble alors qu'il n'y en a pas?  :Shocked:  Je vais voir ça dès que je rentre chez moi. Sinon, quelles sont les options à considérer dans rc.conf?

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, ça marche aussi avec le wifi, en tous cas chez moi  :Smile: 

----------

## Kevin57

Alors, j'ai jeté un oeil au /etc/rc.conf mais je ne vois rien qui mentionne une connexion ethernet. 

J'ai installé netplug et ifplugd, mais il me semble que ce sont des démons, non? En tout cas je ne sais pas quoi en faire, je ne vois pas comment ils vont empâcher eth0 de se lancer automatiquement...  :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Tu as baselayout ou openrc ?

----------

## Kevin57

J'ai baselayout.

----------

## xaviermiller

alors, dans /etc/conf.d/rc (ou un nom du genre), tu as une option pour ne pas démarrer ou démarrer d'office net.*

C'est assez documenté (en anglais).

----------

## Slashounet

Je dis peut-être une bêtise, mais un simple « rc-update del net.eth0 » ne suffirait-il pas ? Ou alors je n'ai pas bien compris la question ?

Il me semble que je ferais ça si je voulais empêcher de perdre du temps au démarrage parce que je n'ai pas de câble branché.

EDIT : hé oui, j'ai mal lu...Désolé. Tu es certain que tu as fait le del pour tous les runlevel ? (fais un « rc-update show »)

EDIT2 : et tu ne lances pas de service (ssh, ntp, ... par exemple) qui pourrait lancer net.eth0 avant de se lancer ? J'avais une fois un problème dans le même esprit, à cause d'un script que j'avais fait moi-même -comme un goret...-. Il avait besoin d'un autre service et je le lançais d'office avant.

/

----------

## xaviermiller

Chez moi net.* est démarré automatiquement par udev, ils ne font pas partie d'un runlevel.

Il faut modifier le fichier de configuration de rc (/etc/rc.conf ou /etc/conf.d/rc) et dire de ne pas démarrer le réseau automatiquement.

----------

## Slashounet

Ah oui ? Pas chez moi, mais ça m'intéresse : il y a des arguments pour/contre, des « bonnes pratiques », c'est « normal », ou alors c'est juste que j'ai m**** quelque part ? Normalement, ça devrait être à udev de s'en charger et il ne faudrait que modifier rc.conf ?

Un de ces quatre, il faudrait que je me penche sur mes Gentoo, si ça se trouve, elles ne sont pas très « carrées ».

/

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Par défaut, baselayout ne démarre pas le réseau automatiquement, mais openrc le fait d'office.

C'est dans rc.conf  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

En ce qui concerne ifplugd et netplug, il n'y a pas de daemon à configurer, il suffit de l'installer pour qu'il soit utilisé automatiquement, et plus de problème d'attente au boot après ça, ça passe en background.  :Smile: 

----------

## Kevin57

XavierMiller : je ne trouve pas cette option... 

Slashounet : voici le resultat d'un rc-update show : 

```
 alsasound | boot

           bluetooth |      default

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

          consolekit |

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |      default

                dbus |      default

       device-mapper |

             dmcrypt |

            dmeventd |

             dnsextd |

                 gpm |

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

              hsqldb |

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

               mdnsd |

  mDNSResponderPosix |

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           net.wlan0 |      default

                nscd |

             numlock |

             pciparm |

             pwcheck |

           pydoc-2.6 |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

           saslauthd |

                sshd |      

           syslog-ng |      default

                udev |

    udev-dev-tarball |

          udev-mount |

      udev-postmount |

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default
```

Geekounet : je l'ai installé mais depuis je n'ai pas surveillé le boot donc je ne sais pas si ça prend toujours du temps, je vais faire attention demain.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

C'est pas RC_DEPEND_STRICT l'option ?

Si RC_DEPEND_STRICT="yes" un service qui dépend de net.* aura comme dépendance toutes les interfaces réseau qui seront donc lancées.

----------

## ghoti

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> XavierMiller : je ne trouve pas cette option... 

 

Je crois qu'il veut parler de la variable RC_PLUG_SERVICES

 */etc/conf.d/rc wrote:*   

> # Some people want a finer grain over hotplug/coldplug. RC_PLUG_SERVICES is a
> 
> # list of services that are matched in order, either allowing or not. By
> 
> # default we allow services through as RC_COLDPLUG/RC_HOTPLUG has to be yes
> ...

 

L'équivalent avec openrc est la variable rc_hotplug="*"

----------

## xaviermiller

Tout à fait mon chaton  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

Merci, donc si je mets là dedans net.wlan0 et que j'interdis net.eth0 (en mettant un ! devant, c'est ça?) ça devrait marcher?

----------

## xaviermiller

normalement oui  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

Merci beaucoup pout tout ça! J'essaie en rentrant chez moi et si ça marche je mets le sujet en résolu!

Edit : C'est bon, ça va quand même plus vite comme ça! Merci beaucoup!

----------

